# Me dogs doing this annoying thing!



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

He's kind of gipping but not throwing up. And it's driving me insane cos i got him into a habit when he was a pup to ask to go outside when he needs to be sick and he just keeps running up to the door, gipping, making me rush to my feet in seconds to get him out the door fast enough. And then he just stands and looks at me in the garden all puppy-eyed as if to say; "WTF have you just shoved me out here for!?"

It's just plain annoying. Why's he doing that?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you mean wretching???

Has he got a hair/bone/blade of grass irritating his throat??


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

no clue but he's been doing it AAAALLLLLLL day! 

It's more gipping than anything really... yanno as if he's about to spew up all over the place, but it just doesn't happen. He's also got a strange fascination with his arse today too. He keeps quickly turning to sniff and luck/look at it as if he's literally got a flea up it!


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

make it drink water or something, mine did it once and stopped when i made him drink some milk


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

he drinks gallons of water, even had his dinner. It was the same last time and it did absolutly nothing.


----------



## sjl02 (May 31, 2010)

He's dry heaving! More common and easier fixed are food allergy, internal infection or parasites (has he had the lungworm test). but there are some more serious causes main one being bloat or poisen(sp). don't want to scare you but if Hes still doing it tomorrow I would get appointment at vets to rule these out. if starts coughing aswell could be kennel cough. You said he's drinking which is good,dehydration makes it worse.


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

When was the last time he was wormed? And with what? (brand)


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Sounds like kennel cough .... paediatric Benelyn is what I give mine but I would advise you see the vet - very contagious so don't walk him


----------



## CactuarJon (Mar 4, 2009)

*H* said:


> When was the last time he was wormed? And with what? (brand)


Shit! I knew there was something that needed doing!!! My pharmacist sells drontol i think, see if i can pick some up tomorrow. Thing is, he's done it before but it was ages ago and he was fine the next day! This is the second time he's done it. I'll see if he's doing it in the morning.



JulieNoob said:


> Sounds like kennel cough .... paediatric Benelyn is what I give mine but I would advise you see the vet - very contagious so don't walk him


He's had kennel cough before, it's def not that.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Kizzy does this sometimes, but it usually last no longer than 15mins.

If your dog is doing it for days i'd get him checked, a friends dali kept doing it and the vets found his had a loose flap of skin in his throat, they removed it to prevent it causing any type of blockage that could cause suffocation.


----------



## Moodie (Aug 3, 2008)

hope its not a medical issue, but if its not its kinda funny that he knows how to get you to let him play out!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

It could be round worms, especially if he's paying attention to his rear end :whistling2:. They will also wretch & cough to bring up worms :devil:. Might be worth worming him & see if it improves :2thumb:.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I'd be taking him to the vets personally. Unproductive heaving and trying to poo but not managing (could be why he's looking at his bum) is a sign of obstruction, and I'd want to rule that out.


----------

